
This is why so many Republicans are ready to buck public opinion on health care - tzs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/monkey-cage/wp/2017/06/27/this-is-why-so-many-republicans-are-ready-to-buck-public-opinion-on-health-care/
======
tzs
TL;DR: Republican voters want "trustee-style" representatives, Democratic
voters want "delegate style" representatives. Republican representatives
aren't hurt much electorally when they vote against the wishes of their
constituents if doing so is consistent with the representatives' stated
principles, whereas Democrats get punished by the voters for going against
their wishes.

Note that the submission is not about health care, or really any current
political issue. That was just the issue they are using to illustrate this
underlying difference in how Republicans and Democrats view their
representatives.

